# Wiki Upload - coochie



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU5P+DQAAAEVgEABCAAKYNYAIAAxA0DQITTGp+qZLQkwgoMvNF3JFOFCQTk/4NA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYfM+/AAAACVgEAAAgAoWFAAIAAxBkxBAHomgmoHb7xdyRThQkIfM+/A


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf7qQfAAABNfgAAQQGEFEABAUAAvf96gIABoNU2RANlPUND1GgNU8Kep6jIAB6hocSBJAxsoSVH7j5L6FBNrMp425tcAigh0rG4fXdROC74eAUaUhw0eiZqU0SZHH19GzDEQdDVwniqxyOVECp+LuSKcKEh/dSD4AA==


----------



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

did you get the jack on lure red?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbQ8aFgAACZfgAAQQKcAGAwoFCA//9+gMADmGIp+pk1R7SYiNGQGj9SAwaaNNMJiZMBA0wap7RGknpqn6ZU3qnqBjU0eUUkgQGp3b3h+zN54adFdYOmLqmy6p3i0aDYepKe4Gl9FbG09CbM7VlynWYwjIkF3MgCBWcmvo3uuXGRplMDyK4YMEnk05PfNeFKmu5xvcv4gLW0sDsRBLJYKZgfiZa3aT0UYoemfWDRg/DwExJk/mqj+cyoFhBwbE5MSM4nU8iTjRErXUFoL8e9hE0o8iVT0QsEqFF0InfkLtvPE4T6DSMerBwExFXSNOOZa29YlycGwu5IpwoSFoeNCwA==


----------



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

im yet to catch my first jack, sounds like you got the spot sussed. They are an awsome looking fish, well done.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZD9P2AAAAdfgAAQQAH5AgiQQAoqY9wAIABQo0NAAAANRGnqZDymnqBtNGj3tWM+K75mbqSZKqFSIsit6LMLtC8HsJuVJOYQSGBdyRThQkJD9P2A


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice fish ... up there next weekend in the stink boat to clean you out

Ian


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd/cF4oAABlXgAAQYYcAohQAP+/fICAAioamJJ+qPJkntU9ACegRPUyjNQ0aDTQA0NTGba1F3D4tkr5kOOzAtZlbZxr6jgn4i6yoiyg1aiAZPFZP9TxyXRNE+IH68A6Eb95XU8nO1sL2zPeJRoY0dtqaOaFGaXePsYApfQiGbyCXTokI2zmVYK742BaBw+GcXskgay9bA6Nqq6gUvxdyRThQkN/cF4o=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUfNvxMAAAEVgAABACACgZAAIAAxDADEwnIZy7xdyRThQkEfNvxM


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> Certainly a lot more interesting than the redfin.


NOT POSSIBLE!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTLlX4YAAAADgAgAAQAGACAAIZpoM00I54u5IpwoSBlyr8MA


----------

